# Keeping Feet Warm Ice Fishing



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

A friend told me the other day the best thing he does to keep his feet warm ice fishing is to stand on one of those silver foil insulated windshield sun blocks - the ones with the bubble wrap inside of two pieces of foil. He says his feet stay warm as toast.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

DW has a pair of boot inserts made of that and she says they help on cold days.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Placeing some thing like a piece of carpet, cardboard, throw rug, and even a bit of truck bed mat to stand on insulate and helps a lot.

 Al


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jul 4, 2002)

My solution is a pair of military mickey mouse boots. Then I put on a liner sock, vapor barrier sock, and then a wool sock. Make sure the boots aren't tight.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Yeah "Bunny Boots" like we wore in Antarctica surely would work. Now to find some on Ebay.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't ice fish, they die too quite, but if I did this is how I would keep the feet warm.
Not mine mind you, but:


















P.S. Bunny boots do work well.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Yup they are available on Ebay.

Now that is ice fishing in style. I'll bet its hard to get a good signal on the Television. Imagine having to turn the whole house to tune properly. It also assumes the lake surface is flat.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Now that's fishing!


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jul 4, 2002)

Sportsmans Guide has the boots too: 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=85872

I like that fish house!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My normal shoe size is Ladies 10.
For ice fishing (and other cold weather activities) I have a pair of Mens size 12 LaCrosse insulatad boots.
Lots of wiggle room even with 2 pair of wool socks-----and if needed I insert a couple of those hand warmer packets in the toe space.

I never have cold feet!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Yup they are available on Ebay.
> 
> Now that is ice fishing in style. I'll bet its hard to get a good signal on the Television. Imagine having to turn the whole house to tune properly. It also assumes the lake surface is flat.


have you ever seen a frozen lake that wasn't flat water kind of lends it's self to a natural level.


with the exeption being the piled up ice on the great lakes but even the bays freeze flat it is just were the waves pound the shorline that it piles the ice up


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"have you ever seen a frozen lake that wasn't flat water kind of lends it's self to a natural level."

Snow drifts come to mind.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

some one has way to much money, an incredible wife and no kids it college. As a good Christian man I thought I had conquered the sin of envy only to find I have just fallen. Does it have a bathroom too?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You guys are cracking me up! There are many, many icefising houses like that one around here. Heck, I've even seen two story icefishing houses...and yes, they have porti-potties. Where else can you have your own cabin for 3 months and pay no taxes! 

My question for YuccaFlatsRanch is "Why would a Hill Country Texan worry about keeping warm while icefishing?" In my experince, there is no way you can keep a visiting Texan warm...their blood is too thin.


----------



## Cason (May 28, 2007)

Battery socks!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

are those mickey boots issued in a green or brown?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My bunny or mickey boots have all been white. They are waterproof too so you can walk in slush right up to the top and keep your feet dry. The only drawbacks are they are heavy (7+ lbs/pair) and bulky so it's hard to get them in snowshoe bindings. I tried the stretch rubber bindings and when I got back to the truck found that the straps had chewed holes in the sides of the boots.

I've used them on jobs where I had to stand in one spot at -45 to -50 F and my feet were warm.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Cabin Fever,

Isn't keeping a certain Texan warm and cozy your life's mission? 

Merry Christmas to you and Wind In Her Hair.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"My question for YuccaFlatsRanch is "Why would a Hill Country Texan worry about keeping warm while icefishing?" In my experince, there is no way you can keep a visiting Texan warm...their blood is too thin."

Best friend lives in Colorado - May have to visit. That said I am not Native Texan (SHHHHH - don't tell anyone). Friend in Colorado and I spent time in Navy together with Naval Support Force Antarctica so please even though you are a Minnesotan, I know what I am talking about with COLD. A nice trip from McMurdo to South Pole Station in the Balmy summer was still about 45 below zero and that was not wind chill. I also am a card carrying member of the Ross Sea, Antarctica Swim Club. When Ice is out in January in McMurdo you strip naked, they put a harness on you and you jump into 28 degree salt water. The worst part was getting back out. The harness was in case your heart were to stop from the shock. We did lots of dumb stuff looking back on it in retrospect.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> ...Best friend lives in Colorado - May have to visit..


Well, don't be too disappointed when you find out that Colorado has no lakes to ice fish on! 



diamondtim said:


> Cabin Fever,
> 
> Isn't keeping a certain Texan warm and cozy your life's mission?
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and Wind In Her Hair.


Hey WIHH is totally acclamated to Minnesota's weather. Just the other day she was out in 0Âº weather shoveling the walkway...with no boots, gloves or coat on! I won't even do that.

And a Merry Christmas to you, too Diamondtim!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"Well, don't be too disappointed when you find out that Colorado has no lakes to ice fish on!"

NOT TRUE - he lives in Trinidad, CO and Trinidad Lake is about 10 miles from his house. They don't always have ice, but they will have lots if the weather continues to be as cold as it is now for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> "Well, don't be too disappointed when you find out that Colorado has no lakes to ice fish on!"
> 
> NOT TRUE - he lives in Trinidad, CO and Trinidad Lake is about 10 miles from his house. They don't always have ice, but they will have lots if the weather continues to be as cold as it is now for the rest of the winter.


Oh poor YuccaFlatsRanch, I don't know how to break this to you.....but, Trinidad Lake is not a "real" lake....it is a man-made lake created by a dam. So, sorry. Come visit us in Minnesota, and we'll show you some of our 14,000 real lakes!

Of course, you're from Texas where there are no real lakes either....just man-made ones....so, I understand your mistake. (unless, of course, you consider the swamp they call "Caddo Lake" a real lake.)


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

When I was in Alaska the placemat at the diner had some line about Minnesota and it's lakes. Compared to the amount of Alaska lakes, Minnesota sounded like Colorado. I think it said there are over 3 million lakes bigger than 20 acres.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Lake = body of water with only minor current that contains fish. What else do you need to know. I bet the trout and perch and walleye taste the same.

Here in Texas we also have a very fine trout fishery on the Guadalupe River beneath Canyon Lake. There is about 15 miles of really cold water that supports excellent trout including a stretch that is trophy only with a minimum of 18 inches on the kept fish. There aren't many trout waters that have an abundance of trout 18 inches or better including Minnesota. An 18 inch trout is a nice fish regardless of where it comes from.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> .. There aren't many trout waters that have an abundance of trout 18 inches or better including Minnesota. An 18 inch trout is a nice fish regardless of where it comes from.


You're obviously not talking about lake trout...the Minnesota record lake trout is something like 40 pounds.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, but your not taking my little 7 ft, 3-4 weight and fishing for one either. Depending on the size of the stick everything has a good fight.

Real Trout live in streams and rivers.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

This guy is in De Soto Wi, and I have bought stuff from him. Good prices.
For Mickey Mouse boots $65 bucks.
Some stuff is on the on-line cat, but if your in the area, he has a LOT of stuff.
http://www.jrmilitarysurplus.com/New Gear.htm


----------

